# [Im Handel oder als Download] So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt da!



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

					Am 30. Oktober erscheint das erste PCGH-Wissensbuch über das Thema "So funktioniert Ihr PC". Die Beschreibung "Buch" trifft vielleicht nicht ganz den Nagel auf den Kopf, denn tatsächlich ist die Wissensbibel eher ein großformatiges und mit besonders gutem Papier ausgestattetes Werk, das für jeden Hardwareinteressierte viele spannende Infos bereithält.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*


----------



## hanfi104 (29. September 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN!!!!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. September 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Ich warte mal lieber ab wie andere es bewerten, und entscheide mich dann ob ich es erwerbe.
Aber die Idee ist ganz gut, hoffe es ist nicht allzu trocken verfasst worden.


----------



## hanfi104 (29. September 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Was bekomme ich jetzt eigentlich bei diesem Miniabo? 
NUR das Heft mit Sonderheft für 10,50 oder
"Ja, ich möchte das PC GAMES HARDWARE DVD Miniabo für 10,50 Euro. 
Das Miniabo beinhaltet 3 Ausgaben plus Extra." - also 3 Hefte und das Sonderheft für die 10,50?
Und bekomme ich dann nur das Bestellte oder wird das Abo noch verlängert wenn ich nicht kündige?

Ah und das System lässt mich nicht 19 1/3 als Straßennr eingeben^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Könnte manchen sicherlich helfen, wenn man es denn liest


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Was bekomme ich jetzt eigentlich bei diesem Miniabo?
> NUR das Heft mit Sonderheft für 10,50 oder
> "Ja, ich möchte das PC GAMES HARDWARE DVD Miniabo für 10,50 Euro.
> Das Miniabo beinhaltet 3 Ausgaben plus Extra." - also 3 Hefte und das Sonderheft für die 10,50?
> ...


 
Miniabo = 3 Ausgaben plus das Sonderheft. Das Abo wird automatisch verlängert, wenn man nicht kündigt.


----------



## Elthy (30. September 2013)

Klasse! Sowas fände ich echt praktisch, dann würde ich auch endlich das ganze Technische in euren Artikeln z.B. bei neuen GPU-Architekturen verstehen...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. September 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Klingt interessant. Geht ihr dabei elektrotechnisch auch auf andere Sachen (Bauteile, Schaltungstechnik) ein als nur auf das Netzteil. Ich meine ein Trafo mit ein paar Filtern, Sieben, Sicherungsschaltkreisen ist zwar cool, aber anderes würde mich mehr interessieren.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Sehr gute Idee!  

Thilo, gibt es einen Rabatt wenn man drei davon kaufen würde? 

Ich kenne da ein paar Personen, denen würde so ein Buch nicht schaden.  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## okeanos7 (30. September 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee!
> 
> Thilo, gibt es einen Rabatt wenn man drei davon kaufen würde?
> 
> ...


 
ich auch xD.

wir könnten auch ein paar bücher neben aldi rechnern hinlegen...

oder an gutefrage oder mediamarkt stiften...

ist eigentlich auch ein bisschen kaufberatung darin?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Kaufberatung direkt ist nicht drin. Das soll ja eher ein mehr oder weniger zeitloses Wissensbuch sein, was Funktionsweisen und Zusammenhänge erklärt.


----------



## Asus4ever (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Werd es mir mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit kaufen, vorbestellen muss aber nicht sein


----------



## locojens (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Also ist das eine Art "Wiki-PCGH" finde ich gut alles mal in einem Buch zu Konzentrieren! So muß man sich nicht jeden Schei.. im Internet zusammensuchen, ja ich bin ab und zu auch mal Faul.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

So, gerade drei Stück vorbestellt!


----------



## Polyethylen (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Cool. Wird sicherlich gekauft


----------



## Homerclon (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Es ist nicht zufällig angedacht eine Leseprobe Online zu stellen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zufällig angedacht eine Leseprobe Online zu stellen?


 Die Idee finde ich sehr gut, für unentschlossene (wie mich) sicher sehr vorteilhaft, eine Seite als Kostprobe wäre ganz nett.
Man würde dadurch sicher mehr Käufer anlocken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zufällig angedacht eine Leseprobe Online zu stellen?



Aber sicher doch. Vermutlich sogar gedruckt in der nächsten PCGH. 



			
				ΔΣΛ;5705820 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee finde ich sehr gut, für unentschlossene (wie mich) sicher sehr vorteilhaft, eine Seite als Kostprobe wäre ganz nett.
> Man würde dadurch sicher mehr Käufer anlocken.


 
Nächste Woche, wenn unser Layout wieder besetzt ist, gibt es was für die Augen.


----------



## retro-2 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Mal schauen, lass mich von dem Auschnitt in der nächsten PCGH überraschen, werds aber bestimmt kaufen.


----------



## Teutonnen (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

So funktioniert Ihr PC: Gar nicht. 

Aber ich finde die Idee super, bloss wird es die Zielgruppe (DAU) wohl kaum erreichen - die rennen sowieso erst zum Mediamarkt-Berater, der ihnen sagt, dass man einen neuen PC kaufen müsse, weil sich der 24-Pin-Stecker gelockert hat.


----------



## drebbin (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Und hiermit bestellt.

Mein Vati fragt mich des öfteren wegen etwaigen PC Problemen etc. und als er mich mal gefragt ob ein meinem PC eine SSD steckt oder noch(!) eine HDD hab ich gedacht ich höre nicht recht ... 5min später lag hab ich gemerkt das eine PCGH Ausgabe mit genau dem Thema auf Toilette lag...was ein Spaß^^

Da habe ich gleich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für Ihn hihi


----------



## appleandy3 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



drebbin schrieb:


> Und hiermit bestellt.
> 
> Mein Vati fragt mich des öfteren wegen etwaigen PC Problemen etc. und als er mich mal gefragt ob ein meinem PC eine SSD steckt oder noch(!) eine HDD hab ich gedacht ich höre nicht recht ... 5min später lag hab ich gemerkt das eine PCGH Ausgabe mit genau dem Thema auf Toilette lag...was ein Spaß^^
> 
> Da habe ich gleich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für Ihn hihi


 
Klasse idee.
ich hatte mal so eine ähnliche Situation mit meiner Mutti gehabt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Aber hoffentlich nicht so. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jabberwocky (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Ist vorbestellt

Für einen Noob wie mich, der in vielerlei Hinsicht nur Bahnhof versteht, ist sowas perfekt 

Habe mich bis jetzt immer an Benchmarks und Meinungen verschiedener User orientiert. Hoffe mit diesem Heft mein beschränktes Hardware-Wissen zu erweitern um auch mal ein paar nützliche Posts zu hinterlassen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt der Besserung. 

Im Ernst: Danke fürs Vorbestellen!


----------



## AMDOlee (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Ist vorbestellt.Mann lernt nie aus.


----------



## makrogame (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Aber die Idee ist ganz gut, hoffe es ist nicht allzu trocken verfasst worden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Trocken können wir gar nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

"Bookazine"... alleine schon um rauszufinden was genau DAS ist hab ich mal eins vorbestellt. 

Nein im Ernst, bin sehr gespannt was ihr da zusammengebaut habt.


----------



## locojens (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na endlich weiss ich mal wie die Mini-ITX Borads hergestellt werden. 

Nur dumm das ihr das nun schon verraten habt ... oder steht im Buch noch mehr drin?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Montag gibt es mehr Infos


----------



## Overkee (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Schon vorbestellt. Freu mich drauf


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Die Leseprobe finde ich echt gut! Schön übersichtlich und verständlich!


----------



## Homerclon (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Etwas größer dürfte die Auflösung der Leseprobe schon sein, ist ja richtig anstrengend zu entziffern, auch bei "Vollgröße".

Sieht aber interessant aus, Bestellung bleibt bestehen.


----------



## AbGedreht (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Hä  Ich checks nicht, ist es im Buch oder im Heft-Format? 

bzw. wirds auch auf Amazon verfügbar sein? (z.B. für mich als Österreicher )


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Amazon versuchen wir natürlich, ja 

Wegen The Rest: Ich zitiere aus der News:
"Nach dem großen Erfolg unserer Foto-Sonderhefte, die ebenfalls im  übergroßen Format (230 x 300mm) und auf bestem Papier (Umschlag: 300g/qm  mit UV-Lack, Innenteil: 90g Galerie Art Gloss) erschienen sind, dachten  wir, es wäre an der Zeit, nun auch beim Thema Hardware ein besonderes  "Buch" auf den Markt zu bringen. Wobei "Buch" deshalb in  Anführungszeichen zu verstehen ist, weil es sich nicht um ein übliches  Buchformat handelt, der Inhalt aber sehr wohl eine Art Enzyklopädie  darstellt. Bedingt durch die edle Ausführung und den Seitenumfang kostet  das Wissensbuch auch mehr als sonst: Für 11,99 Euro bekommt man aber  das konzentrierte Wissen der Fachredakteure, das sich seit 2000  angesammelt hat."


----------



## AbGedreht (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Mir wäre ein gebundenes Buch lieber gewesen, aber dennoch werde ich mir sicher ein Exemplar sichern.

Mal schauen, obs der lokale Kiosk am Bahnhof oder sonst wo haben wird, oder ich es über Amazon (wenn verfügbar) bestellen werde  Die Leseprobe schaut jedenfalls vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



> Mir wäre ein gebundenes Buch lieber gewesen,


Ich kann verstehen, warum es noch kein gebundenes Buch ist. Zum einen ist es ja ein Experiment von PCGH, daher muss erst mal ausgelotet werden, wie das Interessen an dem Produkt ist. Man kann nicht einfach ein Buch machen, ohne zu wissen ob man die Kosten wieder rein holen bzw. auch einen netten kleinen Gewinn erwirtschaften kann. 

Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Ein "Buch" zur Hardware kommt ja bereits. Vielleicht kommt noch eines speziell für Software?! Also Treiber, OC-Tools, Betriebssystemen, Firmware etc etc. 

Dann könnte man iwann einmal das Hardware-Buch und das Software-Buch in einem richtig gebundenen Buch vereinen. Quasi eine Limited Edition mit Unterschriften der Redakteure oder so. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## ztrew (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Könntet ihr das ganze in einer besseren Auflösung hochladen? Ist echt anstrengend das zu lesen selbst mit Originalgröße und rangezoomt.


----------



## eRaTitan (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Das kauf ich meinen Eltern


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



ztrew schrieb:


> Könntet ihr das ganze in einer besseren Auflösung hochladen? Ist echt anstrengend das zu lesen selbst mit Originalgröße und rangezoomt.


 
Wir haben auch eine echte Totholz-Leseprobe in der kommenden PCGH.


----------



## Creech (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Das Buch hätte ich gerne, nur wegen Eurer Preispolitik zögere ich gerade. Wenn ich das Ding einzeln bestelle komme ich mir doof vor, schließlich gibt es das auch für erheblich weniger als den Einzelpreis zusammen mit 3 PCGH Ausgaben im Mini Abo. Da ich gerne mal ein paar Ausgaben der PCGH am Kiosk kaufe, ein Abo für mich aber von vornherein nicht in Frage kommt, fühle ich mich bei der Methode aber schmutzig. Verdammt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Tja, ich kann Dir gerne Absolution erteilen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann Dir gerne Absolution erteilen.


 
Nur wenn euer Ausbau auch 30 Millionen verschlingt.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Hi,

ich habe mich auch einmal hier im Forum angemeldet, ich lese schon länger mit. Homerclon kennt mich, dem gehe ich schon in einem anderen Forum auf die Nerven. 
Ich frage mich gerade, warum ihr euch für den Preis rechtfertigt. 11 Euro für 160 Seiten Hochglanzpapier mit Bildern ist sehr wenig und die Kombination mit dem Abo für unter 10 Euro kommt mir sogar zu günstig vor.
Wie kann das kostendeckend sein?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Polyethylen (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Jetzt habe ich das Sonderheft doch gleich mit einem Miniabo bestellt. Schon alleine weil es ja saugünstig ist, und ich schon immer ein PCGH-Abo wollte. Jetzt gabs gleich mal nen Grund dafür


----------



## Gimmick (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Heisst es nicht eigentlich "Solid State Drive"? :X


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Ich glaube, ich bestelle das auch einmal vor...


----------



## -Cryptic- (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Gestern schon bestellt.


----------



## bleblo13 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Wie groß ist ungefähr der Anteil den CPUs dabei einnehmen? Wenn das jetzt 3/4 CPU wäre, würde sich das für mich nicht mehr lohnen, sonst wäre Interesse da


----------



## Quantrill (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

wie kann man das Miniabo denn kündigen?


----------



## Homerclon (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Genauso wie das normale auch.
Schriftlich eine Kündigung an den Verlag schicken.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann Dir gerne Absolution erteilen.


 
Her damit, dann geh ich vllt doch nochmal in den Laden und hol es.
Ansonsten warte ich erstmal auf die Totholzvariante in der nächsten PCGH. 

Gibts das eigentlich auch als eBook oder so zu kaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Bin grad noch am Sichten (Urlaub). 

Kein E-Book, aber eine Alternative zu unserem Shop:
http://www.amazon.de/Hardware-funkt...&sr=8-1&keywords=so+funktioniert+ihr+computer

Das Buch ist aber bei Pressekatalog, Onlinekiosk und in der Computec-Kiosk-App


----------



## tacc (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Sollte man eine Leseprobe nicht auch.... lesen können?


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann Dir gerne Absolution erteilen.


 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bin grad noch am Sichten (Urlaub).
> 
> Kein E-Book, aber eine Alternative zu unserem Shop:
> http://www.amazon.de/Hardware-funkt...&sr=8-1&keywords=so+funktioniert+ihr+computer
> ...



Ach Bookazine...so schimpft sich das, richtig.
Ich denke ich schaue wenn dann mal im Laden, wenn ich mal dahin komme. Die müssen ja auch von was leben. 
Wo bleibt übrigens meine Absolution?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ach Bookazine...so schimpft sich das, richtig.
> Ich denke ich schaue wenn dann mal im Laden, wenn ich mal dahin komme. Die müssen ja auch von was leben.
> Wo bleibt übrigens meine Absolution?


 
Wofür brauchst Du denn eine Absolution?


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



> Wofür brauchst Du denn eine Absolution?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit seine bessere Hälfte ihm nicht den Hintern versohlt. 


Thilo, ab wann erfolgt denn der Versand? Oder sind die Books gestern schon versendet worden?


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst Du denn eine Absolution?


 
Für folgende Untat: Ich hab das PCGH-Wissensbuch noch nicht gekauft.


----------



## AbGedreht (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Jetzt bitte nur noch einen Händler auf Amazon, der auch nach Österreich (billig) verschickt!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



<> schrieb:


> Damit seine bessere Hälfte ihm nicht den Hintern versohlt.
> 
> 
> Thilo, ab wann erfolgt denn der Versand? Oder sind die Books gestern schon versendet worden?


 
Die Bücher waren am Montag alle in der Post.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Bücher waren am Montag alle in der Post.


 Dafuq!?  Komisch! Bei mir war noch nichts im Briefkasten. Mal sehen ob heute was drin ist.


----------



## Homerclon (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Büchersendung vermute ich, die können länger dauern. Haben keine hohe Priorität.
So schrieb mir mal ein Händler bei dem ich ein Buch bestellte und es nicht nach den üblichen 2-3 Tagen ankam.


----------



## ffmgls (1. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Das Buch war eben bei mir im Briefkasten - leider hat der Postbote es dermaßen in den, wohlgemerkt leeren, Briefkasten "gerammt", dass es hinten an der Bindung fast komplett gebrochen ist, also quer.

Das ist jetzt schon sehr nervig, natürlich könnt ihr von der PCGH da nix dafür.

@Thilo: Gäbe es u.U. die Möglichkeit, euch das noch verschlossene Exemplar samt Rechnung zurück zu senden? So kaputt kann ich damit leider nichts anfangen und Spass macht das lesen dann halt auch nicht.

Gruss


----------



## .::ASDF::. (1. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Bei mir ist auch der Einband ca. 1 cm gerissen/gebrochen. Das ist der Nachteil, wenn es per Post kommt. Ist halt schon ärgerlich bei einem hochwertigen Bookazine und dem ersten Miniabo.  

Der Inhalt sieht beim Durchblättern schon mal sehr gut aus und ist wohl eher für "Profis" als für "Einsteiger" gedacht.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (1. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Also wer das Heft noch nicht hat, dem kann ich es nur empfehlen. Selbst ich hatte noch viele interessante Infos darin gefunden. Das Heft ist eifnach mal richtig TOP geworden. Super Leistung PCGH


----------



## Polyethylen (1. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Hm, meins ist noch nicht angekommen, kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich das Miniabo erst vor etwas mehr als einer Woche abgeschlossen habe, mal schauen. 
Unsere Postboten sind ja eigentlich immer gut gelaunt, hoffentlich auch am Zustelltag^^

//edit: Heute kam die Post wohl erst sehr spät, habe es nun doch noch gekommen 
Bei mir ist es nicht eingerissen, nur wurde die Bindung leicht, ähh, pff, wie soll man das beschreiben? ... gebogen, das das Papier nicht mehr ganz glatt ist.
Ansonsten ist es wirklich richtig hochwertig und gut geschrieben (jedenfalls die ersten Seiten) und schön bebildert! 

Der Poststempel ist vom 30.10., also auch eine zügige Zustellung.


----------



## AMDOlee (1. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Moinsen,


also ich habe mir die ersten Seiten durchgelesen.Es ist schon anspruchsvoll....aber ein absoluter Genuss.So viel Info kannste dir gar nicht abspeichern.Einsteiger sollten es auf sich wirken lassen aber Leute die mit ein paar Chip Gernerationen gelebt haben lernen nur dazu.Das Buch hat ne tolle Aufmachung...schöner Vergleich zwischen den PC Gernerationen....sehr neutral geschrieben fast schon wie ein Referee zwischen AMD,Nvidia...Hardware Herstellern.Was auch sein muss!!!!Schönes Produkt wer ein wenig Input braucht (so wie ich)um manche geistige schwache Kommentare zu einigen Tests mit einem müden Lacheln in die Wüste zu schicken. 


MFG Olee


----------



## neflE (2. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Hab gestern Abend mal reingucken können und ich muss sagen:  Soo viel Infos, also ich glaube die meißten hier aus dem Forum werden auch noch was neues aus diesem Heft mitnehmen können. Nächste Woche hohl ich mir dann gleich 2, eins für mich und eins in Reserve zum Verschenken. Ich meine als "neuling" kann man da schon sehr viel erfahren und wenn man dann die komplizierten Sachen weglässt, erschlägt es einen auch nicht gleich und ich würd mich sonst schon als "belesen" im Bereich der Computertechnik beschreiben, aber in diesem Heft werden echt so viele Dinge erklärt und ausgeführt, das bestimmt jeder was findet, was neu für ihn ist. 


 an die Autoren!
Also wenn es in ein paar Jahren ne neuauflage gibt, bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei


----------



## DungeonKeeper1 (2. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Bei mir liegts grad auf dem Wohnzimmertisch.
Allerdings kenne ich das meiste schon.
Für alle, die aber mehr erfahren wollen, sicher sehr interessant.
Jedenfalls ist es angenehm einfach und verständlich geschrieben.

Wer intensiver einsteigen will, für den gibts auch passende Lektüre.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Die Reaktionen hier hören sich ja alle ziemlich sensationell an, trotzdem bleibt da eine Frage auf den Lippen:
Wenn es der Versand selbst nicht hinbekommt die Bücher an Privatpersonen Schadensfrei zu versenden, wie mag das dann erst bei Kioskhändlern ankommen?
Ich krieg Angst...


----------



## Homerclon (3. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Bei mir kam es Schadensfrei an.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



ffmgls schrieb:


> Das Buch war eben bei mir im Briefkasten - leider hat der Postbote es dermaßen in den, wohlgemerkt leeren, Briefkasten "gerammt", dass es hinten an der Bindung fast komplett gebrochen ist, also quer.
> 
> Das ist jetzt schon sehr nervig, natürlich könnt ihr von der PCGH da nix dafür.
> 
> ...



Bitte bei mir per PN melden, danke!



.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch der Einband ca. 1 cm gerissen/gebrochen. Das ist der Nachteil, wenn es per Post kommt. Ist halt schon ärgerlich bei einem hochwertigen Bookazine und dem ersten Miniabo.
> 
> Der Inhalt sieht beim Durchblättern schon mal sehr gut aus und ist wohl eher für "Profis" als für "Einsteiger" gedacht.



Bitte bei mir per PN melden, danke!



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Die Reaktionen hier hören sich ja alle ziemlich sensationell an, trotzdem bleibt da eine Frage auf den Lippen:
> Wenn es der Versand selbst nicht hinbekommt die Bücher an Privatpersonen Schadensfrei zu versenden, wie mag das dann erst bei Kioskhändlern ankommen?
> Ich krieg Angst...


 
Was der Postbote am Ende macht, darauf hat leider NIEMAND Einfluss. Es ist natürlich sehr schade, wenn dann so ein Buch so fies behandelt wird.


----------



## Pesi (4. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Schön wenn es diese nette Lektüre direkt beim Rewe um die Ecke gab, ohne irgendwelche Einrisse oder sonstiges!


----------



## Schwiizer (4. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Guten Tag

Ich habe mir dieses Bookazine auch vorbestellt.
So wie ich lesen kann haben es schon viele erhalten..
Ich wohne in der Schweiz. Wann darf ich mit dem Erhalt rechnen?

Gruss


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Hallo,

wenn Du es genau wissen willst, schicke mir doch bitte Deinen Namen als private Nachricht.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Meine Exemplare sind am WE auch gekommen.  
Beschädigt war keines der drei. Der Karton war auch komplett in Ordnung.

Inhaltlich ist es wirklich super und auch sehr gut erklärt! 
Prozessoren, Grafikkarten, Mainboard, Infrastruktur, Peripherie und Windows. Da ist wirklich alles dabei was man braucht. Wobei ich irgendwie die Soundkarte vermisse. 

Einziger Kritikpunkt wären die wenigen Werbeseiten. Allerdings lässt sich darüber getrost hinweg sehen, weil es wirklich nicht viele sind, und diese zu keinem Zeitpunkt nerven. Von daher ist das eher meckern auf hohem Niveau als eine Kritik. 

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Warum habt ihr nicht alle im Editorial unterschrieben, sondern nur der Christian? 

Fazit: 
Jetzt habe ich seit langem neben der regulären PCGH mal wieder eine super Lektüre für die langen S-Bahn Fahrten. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## MellowTraxx (5. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Habs mir per mini Abo bestellt. Heft ist angekommen nur das Buch nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Du findest wenige Werbeseiten doof?

Ansonsten: Klar hätten wir alle unterschreiben können. Machen wir nächstes Mal. Und Sound dann natürlich auch. 



MellowTraxx schrieb:


> Habs mir per mini Abo bestellt. Heft ist angekommen nur das Buch nicht.


 
Bitte das Problem an abo@computec.de schicken.


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



> Du findest wenige Werbeseiten doof?


Nein, ich finde es doof das überhaupt Werbung mit im Heft ist.  Da es aber nur wenig ist, lässt sich darüber hinweg sehen. -> So war´s gemeint.
Ich hab´s weiter oben wohl etwas zu verschachtelt ausgedrückt. 



> Ansonsten: Klar hätten wir alle unterschreiben können. Machen wir nächstes Mal. Und Sound dann natürlich auch.


Super!  Das heißt also das es iwann ein zweites Buch geben wird.


----------



## McRoll (5. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Nachdem kein Kiosk in meiner Nähe die Zeitschrift hatte gibts jetzt eben ein Abo + die Zeitschrift mit dazu. Wird langsam Zeit dass ich mich näher mit der Materie befasse, ich komme nicht mehr mit bei den ganzen Abkürzungen und technischen Bezeichnungen...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was der Postbote am Ende macht, darauf hat leider NIEMAND Einfluss. Es ist natürlich sehr schade, wenn dann so ein Buch so fies behandelt wird.


 
Die Angst war unberechtigt, am örtlichen Kiosk gekauft und hellauf begeistert:
Besonders der x86-Erweiterungen-Teil birgt eine der anschaulichsten Erklärungen zum Thema, die ich je gelesen habe!


----------



## theuserbl (6. November 2013)

*Bitte betriebsystemunabhängigere Berichte schreiben*

Bitte betriebsystemunabhängigere Berichte schreiben.

Ich finde es zwar gut, daß auf den Seiten 156/157 bzgl. Treiber auf Linux hingewiesen wird. Aber das war es auch schon.

Die Seiten 143-155 befassen sich VÖLLLSTÄNDIG mit Windows (mit Ausnahme der Seiten 154/155, bei denen es zum Glück einen "Blick über den Tellerrand" gibt). So eine ganze Rubrik für Linux und/oder MacOSX gibt es nicht.

In der Rubrik "Grafikkarte" wird immer wieder DirectX erwähnt. Blöd nur, daß DirectX wirklich NUR für Windows existiert. Von Handhelds (mit iOS oder Android), über Desktops mit Linux und MacOSX bis hin zu dicken Mainframes mit diversen Unixen, gibt es KEIN DirectX, sondern OpernGL.
Selbst Microsoft hatte früher bei Windows95/98 seine Bildschirmschoner auf OpenGL aufgebaut.
Insbesondere auch die Tabelle rechts oben auf Seite 57 mit den Shadern, hätte ich gerne auch mal mit OpenGL gesehen. Am besten noch mit den Jahreszahlen, damit man auch die Entwicklung von DirectX und OpenGL vergleichen kann.
CUDA und OpenCL sind auch noch Themen, über die man in zukünftigen Ausgaben berichten könnte.

Positiv ist hingegen hervorzuheben, daß des öfteren auch von DOS und so erwähnt wird, damit man die Entwicklung von damals bis heute, besser nachvollziehen kann. (Für mich war früher die Hardware eine BlackBox und sie ist es heute noch. Da ist es schön, im Heft somit auch nachträglich etwas aus der Vergangenheit zu erhellen).

Und btw: Irgendwie irritiert mich bei dem Heft, daß man nicht sehen kann, welcher Autor welchen Artikel geschrieben hat. Warum stehen die Namen der Autoren nicht dabei, so wie bei der c't, iX, LinuxMagazin, com!, .. und fast allen anderen Zeitschriften?

Grüße
theuserbl


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Die Verfügbarkeit bei mir ist echt Mangelhaft  , zumindest laut Pressekaufen.de . 

Was mich echt wundert die großen Zeitschriften Läden im Hauptbahnhof sollen gar keine PCGH haben (also auch nicht das Magazin). Nur Galeria Kaufhof soll es haben  (das Kiosk dort drinnen ist winzig). 

Wenn ich das nächste mal in Hannover bin werde ich mal kucken ob es kriege, sonst bestelle ich es, als Abonnent ist es immerhin Versandkostenfrei .


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

So, heute war ich in der Stadt (Nachdem alle Kiosk bei denen ich vorbei kam es nicht hatten). Im Bahnhof, der erste Kiosk in dem ich war, hatte einen ganzen Stapel von ca. 20-30 Ausgabe liegen.

Wieder mal ein super Bookazine  , alles verständlich erklärt. Ich warte auf euer nähtes Bookazine, am besten wieder im Bereich Foto.


----------



## crusherd (14. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Eins vorweg: Euer Bookazine ist richtig gut geworden. 
 So viel Wissen, das muss man erst mal verdauen.

 Leider sind mir zwei Fehler aufgefallen.
 1. Auf Seite 15 Mitte erklärt ihr die Dualzahl->Dezimalzahl Umrechnung. Dort schreibt ihr, eine binäre "10" entspräche einer 3 sowie eine "11" einer 4. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist eine "10" eine 2 und "11" eine 3. Alle anderen Umrechnungen sind aber soweit ok. 
 2. Auf Seite 22 schreibt ihr, die grüne Instruktion addiert F1 mit F2 und schreibt das Ergebnis in F3. Die dazugehörige Abbildung macht aber was anderes. Was davon ist jetzt richtig?

 Gruß
 crusherd


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Das sagt der Autor: "Ja, richtig, da ist leider was durcheinandergeraten. Die grüne Instruktion addiert F1 und F3 (nicht F2). Da F3 aber das Ergebnis der roten Operation (F1+F2) ist, entsteht ein Pipeline-Leerlauf. Unten im Bild ist es richtig dargestellt, aber im Fließtext muss es richtigerweise heißen: "[...]dass die grüne Instruktion (addiere F1 und *F3* und schreibe das Ergebnis in *F4*) vom [...]".


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. November 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> So, heute war ich in der Stadt (Nachdem alle Kiosk bei denen ich vorbei kam es nicht hatten). Im Bahnhof, der erste Kiosk in dem ich war, hatte einen ganzen Stapel von ca. 20-30 Ausgabe liegen.
> 
> Wieder mal ein super Bookazine  , alles verständlich erklärt. Ich warte auf euer nähtes Bookazine, am besten wieder im Bereich Foto.


 
Und hier sind wir 
Handbuch der Portrait und Landschaftsfotografie: Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 228 Seiten ab 27.11.


----------



## Niza (20. November 2013)

Ich habe es gerade bestellt .

Super Idee

Habe zwar ein Tabellenbuch über Computer, aber so eine Broschüre war immer mein Wunsch .

Bin mal gespannt und freue mich schon das wissen in mich reinzusaugen 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. November 2013)

Wir fragen Dich dann ab.


----------



## Niza (22. November 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir fragen Dich dann ab.


 
Ich glaube das dauert wohl noch.

Heute kamms an und ich muss sagen sehr gute Broschüre.

Ich brauche wahrscheinlich ein halbes Jahr bis ich alles durchhabe und verstanden habe .

Ihr geht sehr gut ins detail.
Ein muss ist , sich alles 2 mal durchzulesen . Dann versteht man es besser.

Ich habe die ersten 4 Seiten gelesen über Prozessor.
z.B. was ist SSE oder x86 oder cache L1, L2 und L3.
sehr interressant.

Danke euch für dieses tolle Nachschlagewerk.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt erstmalig auch für Kindle:


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (11. Dezember 2013)

So habs mir auch noch rausgelassen und muss sagen echt sehr gut und ausführlich Top auf sowas habe ich gewartet
Obwohl ich auch so Tabellenbücher da habe.


----------



## Haxti (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Die Kindle Version freut mich. Ist es möglich, dass kommende Ausgaben von der regulären PCGH vielleicht auch via Amazon verfügbar gemacht werden? Sämtliche Supermärkte/Kioske in meiner Nähe führen die PCGH seit mehr als einem Jahr nicht mehr, weshalb ich sie mir auch nicht mehr gekauft habe, weil ich sonst für eine Zeitschrift in die Stadt gondeln müsste.

Ich habe ein Tablet, aber die ganzen Android Apps, die die PCGH verkaufen sind derart unterirdisch schlecht bewertet, dass ich da überhaupt keine Lust habe Geld zu investieren. Die c't hat zum Beispiel eine eigene App, die sich super bedienen lässt und die einfach sehr gut funktioniert (es gibt da ein paar gratis Ausgaben), allerdings will ich mir nicht die c't kaufen, nur damit ich am Tablet lesen kann. Ich will schon die PCGH haben


----------



## Homerclon (14. Dezember 2013)

Was spricht gegen ein Abo? Günstiger ist sie nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Haxti (14. Dezember 2013)

Das ist stimmt. Eine nutzbare e-paper Version hätte allerdings durchaus ihren Reiz.


----------



## kine (17. Dezember 2013)

Habe es mir gekauft und habe auch schon mal angelesen aber ich muss sagen so auf den ersten Seiten jedenfalls anfängerfreundlich nur bedingt ist also man kommt zwar mit aber verstehen kann man beim ersten Mal jedenfalls nicht alles allein weil fach ausdrücke kommen bevor sie erklärt sind z.b. Die-Fläche


----------



## xNeo92x (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab die gedruckte Version gekauft und bin vollauf begeistert. Es ist inhaltlich alles da, was man über heutige PC's wissen sollte. Mein erster Gedanke war sogar, dass dieses Buch zur Pflichtlektüre an Schulen werden sollte. Es ist alles leicht verständlich erklärt und nicht zu sehr mit Fachbegriffen überhäuft. Außerdem finde ich die analogen Beispiele zum besseren Verstehen bestimmter Vorgänge sehr gelungen.
Mir ist bis jetzt nur ein einziger Fehler aufgefallen: Auf der Seite (ich glaub es war Seite 46(?)) wo Tessellation bei Spielen beschrieben und ein Vergleich mit und ohne Tessellation gezeigt wird, wurden die Bilder bzw. die Überschriften vertauscht. D.h. über dem Bild mit Tesselation steht "ohne Tessellation" und über dem Bild ohne Tessellation steht "mit Tessellation".

Ansonsten ist das Heft/Buch wie schon gesagt sehr gelungen und ich kann es jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen.

EDIT: Der Fehler ist auf Seite 41.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke für das Lob und den Hinweis


----------



## Caliosthro (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohes Fest alle miteinander.

Ich sollte eigentlich mein Heft heute zum Fest bekommen.
Leider hat irgendein Posttrottel das Teil geknickt.
Meine Liebste hatte es vor Wochen bestellt und zu meinen Eltern geschickt wo wir nun feiern.
Beim Aus- und wieder Einpacken kam dann die böse Überraschung.

Wie können die nur so blöd sein?

Reicht die Reklamation bei Amazon aus?
Oder kann/soll/muss ich noch was unternehmen?

Leicht versäuerte Grüße zum Fest


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das würde ich bei Amazon reklamieren.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. Dezember 2013)

Gibs eine Möglichkeit als Käufer der Print Ausgabe die eBook/Kindle Version kostenlos zu bekommen?

Die Kindle Variante würde mich schon reizen, aber ich werde dafür nicht nochmal 10€ bezahlen. 

-Den Kassenbon der Zeitung hätte ich noch


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

die Kindleversion haben wir ja selbst nicht, die liegt bei Amazon.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2014)

Habe es auch dieser Tage bekommen per Post als gutes Papier Exemplar und es gefällt mir sehr sehr gut. Das ist toll erklärt alles und selbst komplizierte Sachen kommen einigermaßen verständlich für Laien rüber. Würde ich mir nochmal kaufen und auch weiterempfehlen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Januar 2014)

Danke für das positive Feedback. Das bestärkt uns.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke für das positive Feedback. Das bestärkt uns.



Ja im ernst, es ist in guten Textmengen wichtiges, sehr interessant und verständlich erklärt. Man hat nicht das Gefühl von Info erschlagen zu werden.

 Was mich persönlich nicht stören würde wenn es etwas teurer wäre, aber dafür etwas weniger (es ist jetzt schon nicht zu viel) Werbung. Denn dadurch erhielte es nochmehr den Charakter eines Buchs als den einer Zeitschrift


----------



## BenConventi (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo Thilo,

ja, eine feine Ausgabe habt Ihr da erstellt, aber auch hier muss ich sagen, egal ob, bei Amazon, oder sonst wo, Ihr solltet bei zukünftigen Spezial-Printausgaben einen Freischaltcode, zum Download, z.B. für Apple IPAD beilegen.
Dann kann man auch mal im Urlaub seine gesammelten PC Games Hardware - Sonderausgaben lesen.

Dickes Dankeschön auch für meinen Wunsch, aus 2013, mal eine Sonderausgabe, nur für NVIDIA Grafikkarten zu produzieren...liegt schon vor mir....Download-Code?

Weiter so, .....ein großer Fan(gegen PC-Games-Fan-Artikel hätte ich auch nichts).

Ben


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Februar 2014)

Für meinen einfach Kindle macht das wohl keinen Sinn auch weil ich alle PCGH Ausgaben der letzten Jahre habe und in dem Buch wohl nichts neues drin sein wird.

Für Kindle Fire macht das wohl mehr Sinn. Oder für die Anwendung um die am PC anzusehen.


----------



## AMD-CPU (3. März 2014)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr PC: PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellbar*

Gibt es noch die Möglichkeit das Heft irgendwo zu bekommen oder ist es Restlos Ausverkauft?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2014)

Im Handel ist es komplett weg, im Shop quasi auch.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. März 2014)

in Digitaler Form wird es aber wohl noch verfügbar sein auch wenn es für mich keinen Sinn Macht als langjähriger Abonent der PCGH und PCG sowie da ich auch kein IPhone oder Android Gerät besitze

oder könnte man es auch für PC unter ITunes Kaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2014)

Ja klar, digital geht immer noch.

=> Onlinekiosk: Download
=> Pressekatalog: Download


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. März 2014)

Wenn hier schon mal jemand reinschaut wie sieht es mit der Angekündigten Mail aus zwecks abo umstellung ob man die PCGH oder wars die PCG auch als Digital will oder Geld sparen beim Abo?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2014)

Das gibt es bisher nur bei PC Games.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. März 2014)

Was für ein Dauerschlager/renner, es ist in sehr vielen Zeitschriftenläden deutschlandweit immernoch erhältlich z.B. Aachen, Köln, Berlin, Dresden, Magdeburg, Halle, Leipzig, Bernburg, Bremerhaven, Fulda, Göttingen, Hannover, Bremen, Cottbus, Regensburg, Passau, Nürnberg, Bamberg,..., jetzt hör ich auf!

Zitat von "Grauen Eminenz":"Signaturen werden überbewertet." (Konfuzius), *die Menschen aber auch!*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. März 2014)

Es ist noch verfügbar? Ernsthaft? Kann eigentlich gar nicht sein.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. März 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es ist noch verfügbar? Ernsthaft? Kann eigentlich gar nicht sein.



Das waren nur die Städte in denen ich die letzten 4 Wochen, meistens in den Bahnhöfen und etwa bis 10km Umkreis, dazu fündig geworden bin. 
Es ist tatsächlich real! 
Im Schnitt sind dort in den besuchten Läden etwa 4 Exemplare vorrätig.

 In Braunschweiger Bf waren es noch 3. vor etwa 14 Tagen, in Fulda Bf 2.


----------



## Cuddleman (14. März 2014)

Um es etwas zu aktualisieren, habe ich Gestern und Heute den Raum Halle-Leipzig-Magdeburg in den von mir frequentierten Filialen mal rein geschaut und habe nur noch vereinzelt Exemplare des Geforce-Handbuch vorgefunden. 
 Nun sollten wohl doch alle Exemplare dort verkauft sein!
 Für mehr meiner geopferten Urlaubszeit hats nicht gereicht!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juni 2015)

Kleiner Teaser vorab: Am 29.07. erscheint die deutlich überarbeitete Neuauflage.


----------



## b5xen (19. Juni 2015)

Als Sonderheft, oder in der normalen Printausgabe?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juni 2015)

So ganz verstehe ich die Frage nicht.  Das wird wie die Erstauflage ein 164 Seiten "Buch"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2015)

So, hier kündigen wir die Neuauflage von So funzt ihr PC an: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen


----------

